# The Kaby Curse Crew



## shaggbark

Wanted to touch base with you all and Wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!!

OLL Danny boy how many days?


----------



## FIJI

Mele Kalikimaka me ka Hau'oli Makahiki Hou to you too Mr. Shaggy 


may dreams of pi$$pike dance in your head :evil:


----------



## FIJI

What happened to the photo compilation ??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FIJI

YO...Kaby dudes !!! ????


y'all out catching those pizzpikes ???


----------



## shaggbark

FIJI,

I dont know, I know that Danny boy has my pictures. I thought he was working on it.

Later Bud!


----------



## BrookyDan

shaggbark said:


> FIJI,
> 
> I dont know, I know that Danny boy has my pictures. I thought he was working on it.
> 
> Later Bud!


I have them and I am working on them. I have Strongs photo's Marks,and Beals photo's loaded Mikes will be on shortly.
509 days to 2014 Kaby Kabins. It took a long time for my camera to dry out. :evilsmile LOL


----------



## BrookyDan

They are all in one file 347 pic's :rant: I will have to burn on a disk.
PM me your address.
The Old WIZZARD.


----------



## FIJI

as you command O'Wizzard One


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> as you command O'Wizzard One


I never could figure out what the green tape on my shoulder.:lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

Wizzard Stick!:yikes:
















A gift from an good old boy.


----------



## shaggbark

cool! You have my address too?
:SHOCKED::evilsmile


----------



## BrookyDan

shaggbark said:


> cool! You have my address too?
> :SHOCKED::evilsmile


 PM me your address. I have the photo's all done.


----------



## catfishhoge

Now those are a couple of nice sticks. 

Do they have reel seats on them?:lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

The photo's are on the way,via the U S Post office. 
Let me know how long it takes.
The Old Wizard.
By the way they don't have reel seats!:evilsmile


----------



## lb71fish

Thanks Dan pictures are great, so many memories.
Larry


----------



## BrookyDan

Rick & l will be seeing Donna at the fishing show in Traverse City.


----------



## FIJI

tell her "Hi" from me and that we'll all be back up there SOON

(but not soon enough)


----------



## BrookyDan

Hi Mike
I will do that! Did you deposit for flyinng in for 2014?
See ya ( Old Wizard)


----------



## BrookyDan

BrookyDan said:


> Hi Mike
> I will do that! Did you deposit for flyinng in for 2014?
> See ya ( Old Wizard)


Donna says hello,they have been very busy
Were showing 5 guys are ready to go...
Miie - Dave - Rick - Mark - Wizard.
June 20 2014


----------



## catfishhoge

Thanks for riding along Danny! Good to see Donna and Stewart again. And for navigating to Tuna's. Glad I was able to pick up those drag washers!


----------

